# Classic Enterprise scale?



## Toecutter (Sep 3, 2006)

The new R2 Classic Enterprise will be 1/350. But how close, in size, will it be to the 1/350 Refit?
As a kid I'd always imagined what the actual refit would look like on screen, and then I saw this Lee Stringer piece:

http://www.leestringer.com/Images/Print/EnterpriseRefit_11x17_150dpi.jpg

I toyed with the idea of buying the Classic E and mesh it together with my Refit E, but only if the size is close.
Anybody have any specs on the new one? I didn't see any on the R2 site.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

As I understand the 1/350 TOS-E will be slightly smaller than the refit (probably an inch). The ship was smaller than the refit in actual scale. Some modelers on this site who have more specifics can probably be more clearer.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Dang Toecutter!
If you can pull off such a feat, it would be AMAZING!!! 
I always wanted to do that myself but , my skills ain't up to it. (me thinks).
-Jim


----------



## zysurge (Sep 6, 2002)

That's one of my favorite images. I've got a copy of it I bought at Wonderfest framed and hanging on the wall of my modelling room.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Whatever the component size differences may be, they ARE the same _scale_.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

John, 

Would you please repost that graphic you have that shows the relative sizes of the starships to a 6-foot man? I think that would be germaine to this discussion, and I like it anyway!! :thumbsup:

Larry


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, okay, but it's not in German:


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*scale*

no NX in this graph.?


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Bitch, bitch, bitch....


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

woof359 said:


> no NX in this graph.?


What's an NX?
-Jim


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

woof359 said:


> no NX in this graph.?


That all turned out to be just a bad holodeck simulation. :freak:


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

^

Truth.

Wow, seeing that graphic really makes me want a 1/350 1701-D now, lol... I know, I know... it won't happen.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

At a scale of 1/350 TOS E comes in at about 32 inches, while the refit come in at about 34-35 inches in length. As for full size difference in length try about 53 feet!!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

These might be of interest while on the topic of size vs scale...

If the first one loads correctly in your browser you should see the TOS-E morph into the TMP-E which reveals the overall length change between the versions.

The second one covers a lot of territory in a universe where size matters :hat:

Regards,
MattL


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

This has always been my dream (though I'd probably do it with the 1k kits, just due to the $). I did this layout originally by hand back in the early 80s, then redid it in 2D cad in the mid/late 80s as my "teach myself VersaCAD" project.

The dimensions for the parts were taken from the Franz Joseph TOS blueprints and the Kimble refit drawings from the TMP blueprint set.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Looks a little ungainly...


----------

